# portraits of swimmers



## imagemaker46

I've been working on this series for a few years now.  All were shot during competition, with avaliable light. Originally shot in colour.  All shot using a Canon 1D or 1D mkll and with a 300 2.8.


----------



## joealcantar

I like em', They all look like they have brought the serious side.  Believe the conversions made them even stronger images. 
-
Thanks for sharing and shoot well, Joe


----------



## molested_cow

I really like how the goggles reflect the water, really puts things in context.


----------



## jgooz

Nice work! I would love to shoot swim comps but need a faster lens :/


----------



## LaFoto

May I assume you took these in the moments before they got up to the starting block? And may I further assume that each and everyone of them was unaware their portrait was taken at the time it was taken?
Her movement in 3 looks like a pose at first sight, but I guess she was only adjusting her cap.
I like the one-directional light in all of these!


----------



## Robin Usagani

I like these.  Much better than the ones you posted of them swimming.  I didnt want to be the Debbie Downer because everyone else liked those photos.


----------



## imagemaker46

Apples and Oranges really.

They were all shot just before the start, apart from removing the colour and adding a little contrast the backgrounds haven't been changed, it's all just a matter of using the light that's there.  People only ever see action when they think swimming, the action is the boring part.


----------



## LaFoto

imagemaker46 said:


> ...the action is the boring part.



That need not be the case, though when you cover a meet, you best try to cover all aspects, which includes the emotion (as shown here in part) before the start! And other aspects, too! So I like these, but I also liked your action shots, for I liked how you worked with the given light in an indoors pool. I remember I asked you a question in that other thread but am not sure I got round to reading the reply. Did I miss it? Must go and look.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Dude, I would invest in an underwater casing next!


----------



## imagemaker46

Schwettylens said:


> Dude, I would invest in an underwater casing next!



For swim meets it has a very limited use and not worth the expence, especially as the majority of meets are indoor pools with poor light.   It looks great on tv, and I have some very nice stills.


----------



## kundalini

:thumbsup:   Very nice work.  Certainly not your typical swim meet shots.


----------



## imagemaker46

Thanks for the kind words.


----------

